# My last but one Audi - S2 avant



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Thought I'd up a couple of pics of one of my favourite cars I've owned.



















MTM ecu & hybrid turbo, amongst other goodies, was running at 315 bhp. I do miss it.

Hoping to eventually get similar wheels for my TT, do love the cups.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

That's one nice car! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

That looked nice, they are such classics


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lovely mate


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

Cheers, it was a bit of an obsession. I can see TT ownership heading in the same direction.

Some pics of my other previous Audi motors.




























I used to be West Mids rep for the Audi Owners Club, long while ago now though. Have a lot of photos from Audi Driver International from 2003 to 2006, few TTs in there too.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a Nothelle Audi S2 Avant. Fabulous all weather car but not a patch on a pucker Integrale STILL the best car I have ever driven.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

w32aphex said:


> Thought I'd up a couple of pics of one of my favourite cars I've owned.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


I agree with you the wheels are lovely and they have that aggressive look. I would love a set for my TT as well.


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

I ended up with these.


----------

